# 3A2 Buck tag



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

I got lucky and drew a buck tag in 3A2. I am a respectful hunter looking for someone with farm land in that unit willing to let me hunt it. It will only be me, so no huge group of hunters tearing up your land. Willing lend some manual labor for hunting permission or even throw in some meat from harvested deer. I know landowners (especially around the base) have posted their land up like fort knox due to disrespectful/ wrekless huters, but I assure you that I am respectful and will not damage your land.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just knock on doors


----------

